# Can't connect to internet on my tablet



## wmike1 (Jun 16, 2011)

irulu android.

It says I am connected to wifi, but I can't connect to the interner.
I get 2 different error messages.
1 says the connection is intermittent, so it can't connect
The 2nd says the dta plan is not set up.
I have another sim card, I just bought an old iphone, the wifi works fine on that. But I don't believe I should have to put a data card in the tablet, to get a wifi signal


----------



## Khayzard (Feb 4, 2015)

You are right about not having to put a simcard in the tablet to receive Wi-fi signal. You either have 

a. A connection that is not strong enough to transmit to your tablet ( Can happen with low-speed internet and to many devices connected on the wi-fi )

b. Your tablet wi-fi receiver isn't strong enough or might be defective. I would go back to where you bought it to have to checked into.

From the messages you get, the one saying that the data plan isnt set up, i would ignore that as its just saying you're not paying a provider to get access to internet trough your tablet (alot of providers offer that nowadays for a pretty penny) 


you could also try powering the tablet off and then back on see if it fixes it.


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

Also, if the data connection (the one linked to the cellphone network provider, probably 3G) is active, it may be trying to process any and all Internet requests. 

Make sure it's turned off, and that WIFI remains on.


----------



## CharisVera41 (Jul 21, 2015)

Try to reset tab there may be malfunction in that.


----------

